# Me rindo

## nohumanx

Hola!

Despues de varios meses con la 1.2 en un server sin X funcionando a las mil maravillas, pase ha instalar la 1.4 en mi maquina de trabajo...

Despues de 15 dias, ocho mil compilaciones y demas...no he conseguido poner KDE en castellano ni que me reconozca la mitad de los dispositivos, he leido todo y he probado todo, me desagrada ya que queria tener un Linux que pudiera compilar y tener a mi gusto, pero me RINDO, en estos momentos estoy bajando las ISO de Mandrake 9.0.

Saludos

BTW. Perdonar el Off-topic, pero necesitaba desaogarme...

----------

## BaSS

La versión 1.4 de Gentoo no es la versión estable, por lo cual es tu riesgo usarla y que no te funcione. De todas formas si Mandrake te da lo que necesitas  :Smile: 

----------

## nohumanx

Hola!

No me rindo, voy a copiar  y estudiar la instalacion de Mandrake para instalar Gentoo a mi gusto y con todos los dispositivos andando, espero.

Saludos

----------

## elric

Si sigues teniendo problemas con los dispositivos y KDE ya sabes donde acudir, de todas formas, la proxima vez podrias poner algo de informacion acerca de tu sistema, a alguien se le podria ocurrir cual es la causa de tu "sufrimiento", y alguna posible solucion.

----------

## rfgarcia

Como dicen por ahi, arriba, podrias darnos datos mas comprensibles, para poder empezar a ayudarte. "Desmenuza" la deblacle de sistema que tienes en partes pequeñas y ve una por una. Triunfaras.  :Smile: 

----------

## nohumanx

Hola!

Gracias por vuestros animos y ofertas, el caso que mi problema principal radicaba en bug de la 1.4 rc1 al compilar el gtk-perl, en estos foros vi la solucion y ya tengo la 1.4 con KDE, tarjeta grafica y sonido.

Ahora estoy peleando con los puertos USB y el APM.

Un Saludo 

* En mensaje a parte pongo como lo he hecho por si le sirve de ayuda a alguien.

----------

